# Funny Latin phrases



## matt01 (Dec 11, 2004)

I stumbled across a blog, where the chap was nice enough to include some ammussing Latin phrases--the kind you could drop at a party just for the heck of it.

1. Satine caloris tibi est? (Hot enough for you?) 
2. Heu! Tintinnuntius meus sonat! (Darn! There goes my beeper!) 
3. Oportet ministros manus lavare antequam latrinam relinquent. (Employees must wash hands before leaving restroom.) 
4. Catapultam habeo. Nisi pecuniam omnem mihi dabis, ad caput tuum saxum immane mittam. (I have a catapult. Give me all the money, or I will fling an enormous rock at your head.)
5. Ave. Hic adsum ad tesseras pontificis maximi Colosseo Maximo tollendas. (Hi. I'm here to pick up the Pope's Superbowl tickets.)

Just thought I would share...


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 11, 2004)

"...Pope's Superbowl tickets"???


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 11, 2004)

I love this! Latin is so good!!!


----------



## JohnV (Dec 11, 2004)

Great! Next time I run across these while reading Augustine I'll know what they mean, and won't have to look in the end notes.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Dec 11, 2004)

#5 was definitely the best! I wonder which team the Pope will root for. Whichever it is, in light of his place in the Roman Catholic Church, I suppose he would be binding the consciences of all its members to likewise become fans of the team!

Yeah, I know...


----------



## JohnV (Dec 11, 2004)

Chris:
Notre Dame, wouldnt' it be?


----------



## Me Died Blue (Dec 11, 2004)




----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 11, 2004)

Here's another one from my youth:

Quid rides? de te fabula narratur!

"What are you laughing at? The joke's on you!"


----------



## JohnV (Dec 11, 2004)

Does that mean that we've just been had?

If so, here's another latin (and universal) word,


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 11, 2004)

Latin is so handy:

Cum catapultae proscriptae erunt tum soli proscript catapultas habebunt.
_When catapults are outlawed, only outlaws will have catapults. _

Antiquis temporibus, nati tibi similes in rupibus ventosissimis exponebantur ad necem.
_In the good old days, children like you were left to perish on windswept crags._

Sic hoc adfixum in obice legere potes, et liberaliter educatus et nimis propinquus ades.
_If you can read this bumper sticker, you are very well educated and much too close._

And of course.........





Vah! Denuone Latine loquebar? Me ineptum. Interdum modo elabitur.
_Oh! Was I speaking Latin again? Silly me. Sometimes it just sort of slips out._


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 12, 2004)

Fred, You're crackin' me up!


----------



## Me Died Blue (Dec 12, 2004)

I wonder how you say, "I'm enjoyin' this way too much!" I bet Fred'll have that one pretty soon, too!


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Me Died Blue_
> I wonder how you say, "I'm enjoyin' this way too much!" I bet Fred'll have that one pretty soon, too!



Nimis gaudiam habeo!


----------



## FrozenChosen (Dec 12, 2004)

How would you say:

"After I finish studying German, I am soooooooooooo learning Latin!"

?


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 12, 2004)

Here is a crazy thought:

How many people would be interested in doing some Latin over the summer? There has got to be a way that we could do it using online chat or something like it.


----------



## Craig (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> Here is a crazy thought:
> 
> How many people would be interested in doing some Latin over the summer? There has got to be a way that we could do it using online chat or something like it.


Really???? Or, just a crazy thought?


----------



## turmeric (Dec 12, 2004)

Working on NT Greek intermittently, which isn't how to do it. Latin would be fun, but I'm definitely an ignorant barbarian.


----------



## FrozenChosen (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> Here is a crazy thought:
> 
> How many people would be interested in doing some Latin over the summer? There has got to be a way that we could do it using online chat or something like it.



Fred, that would be great, but I will be totally absent from this board over summer. I am working at Marannook, a Christian retreat camp for children, run by one of the ruling elders here at Covenant Pres.

Do you know of any good books that teach Latin?


----------



## Me Died Blue (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> Here is a crazy thought:
> 
> How many people would be interested in doing some Latin over the summer? There has got to be a way that we could do it using online chat or something like it.



Perhaps. I'm definitely committed to learning French, which I am just beginning, and that is definitely pretty challenging so far. I know I'll also have to learn Greek and possibly Hebrew eventually as well since I plan on going to seminary, so I'm not sure if I would ever have a true long-term need and/or practical use for Latin. What do you think?


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Dec 13, 2004)

O si bili, si ergo!
Fortibus es in ero!

O nobili, themsis trux;
Sivat sinem? Causen dux.


----------



## Irishcat922 (Dec 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> Here is a crazy thought:
> 
> How many people would be interested in doing some Latin over the summer? There has got to be a way that we could do it using online chat or something like it.



Count me in.


----------



## JohnV (Dec 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Contra_Mundum_
> O si bili, si ergo!
> Fortibus es in ero!
> 
> ...



Let me guess:

I hunt with billy clubs;
I hit hard,

When I use the upright thrust;
you should see those ducks fall. 

Am I close?


----------



## Irishcat922 (Dec 13, 2004)

Does pig-latin count I'm pretty fluent in that. Try and guess what I'm saying.
Alvinismca is Iblicalba. Huh! Huh!


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Dec 14, 2004)

JohnV,
For all you do, 
this "translation's" for you
(since you alone 
were bold enuf to play along)


O see Billy, See 'er go!
Forty buses in a row!

O no Billy, thems is trucks;
See what's in 'em? Cows and ducks!

[Edited on 12-14-2004 by Contra_Mundum]


----------



## Me Died Blue (Dec 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Irishcat922_
> Does pig-latin count I'm pretty fluent in that. Try and guess what I'm saying.
> Alvinismca is Iblicalba. Huh! Huh!



Actually, if I were a pig Latin professor and you were one of my students, you would receive a D! Technically, the "dictionary" way to write pig Latin adds "ay" rather than just "a," and it adds "hay" to words that begin with vowels. "Alvinismcay ishay iblicalbay."

I know, I know...


----------



## JohnV (Dec 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Contra_Mundum_
> JohnV,
> For all you do,
> this "translation's" for you
> ...



See? I was close. What do I need lessons for? I was the one in the back counting them ducks with my billy club. He's the leader of the club, you know. Billy, what a guy. What fun we had. 

So you can bet that I know my Augustine when I cite it.

[Edited on 14-12-2004 by JohnV]


----------



## a mere housewife (Dec 17, 2004)

I would like to learn Latin. Very much. I only have internet about once a week, though... is that enough?


----------



## Puritanhead (Feb 4, 2005)

"Quis custodiet ipsos custodes?" -Juvenal

"Sic Semper Tyrannis" - State motto of the Commonwealth of Virginia


----------



## Jonathan (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> Here is a crazy thought:
> 
> How many people would be interested in doing some Latin over the summer? There has got to be a way that we could do it using online chat or something like it.



I actually took Latin for a year... and I am still learning it on my own. If you do it, count me in. 

Veni, vidi, visa. - _I came, I saw, I charged it._


----------



## LadyFlynt (Feb 4, 2005)

I'll be in and maybe I can get dh on as well....


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by matthew_
> 
> 4. Catapultam habeo. Nisi pecuniam omnem mihi dabis, ad caput tuum saxum immane mittam. (I have a catapult. Give me all the money, or I will fling an enormous rock at your head.)
> ...


 I wouldn't like to see this guy sticking up a 7 eleven.


----------



## Puritanhead (Feb 5, 2005)

my grammar and snytax stinks at stringing long sentences together, i could always benefit from more latin learning


----------



## Puritanhead (Feb 8, 2005)

Quidquid latine dictum sit, altum viditur

Ora et labora foedus frater!


----------

